# Looking to become a Nanny in germany.



## clairefarley

Hello!!

I am from Australia & are hoping to move over to Germany indefinitely in December. I am curious as to any advice you could share with what I should expect with Visa's, Agencies, finding work etc. I work as a nanny here in Australia & have been doing so for 5 years. 

I have looked on the German consulate website & from what I understand, the best way is to apply for a visa when I arrive in the country? I am a little concerned as I am arriving on the 21st December & are unsure if the immigration offices will be closed over the christmas/NY period so then it will take even longer to begin the visa process. 

Any advice/recommendations would be much apprenticed. I must say I feel a little over my head! 

Thank you. Claire


----------



## thegypsyinme

Hi Claire,

I can't advise you on visas or agencies in your search for a position as a nanny, however check out the link below. I lived many years in Germany and in the time period I was there I took on two au-pairs (not at the same time!) form this magazine. They may not have anything advertised for your needs at present but something may come up eventually. I wouldn't bother with the search button just use the browse button. I am presently in the UK but move to Portugal in three weeks. What qualifications do you have as a nanny? The qualifications for such a position in western Europe are very strict especially where young children and babies are concerned. you can PM and I will find out some agencies for you here in the UK and Germany. :fingerscrossed:

Browse domestic and care jobs | The Lady Recruitment | TLR | UK


----------



## clairefarley

Thank you so much for responding to me. I do not have any formal qualifications here in Australia but as I mentioned before I have been for working in Australia as a Nanny for 5 years. so I do have plenty of experience with a number of different families & children of different ages. 
I do realise that some families & or agencies will only take on people with qualifications. 

thank you for the website you have passed onto me - any piece of advice is super valuable to me!


----------



## thegypsyinme

Here are a few agencies for you Claire

Almondbury Au pair & Nanny Agency. UK & international jobs & search.

Find Au Pair, Nanny Senior Caregiver Jobs or Agencies now

TransitionsAbroad.com - Guide to Work, Study, Travel and Living Abroad

Where do you come from in Oz?


----------



## clairefarley

wow you're amazing! thank you. I am from Brisbane, Queensland.


----------



## thegypsyinme

Went to Brisbane about ten years ago, we thought it was a beautiful city. We travelled from Sidney to Cairns in a camper van in January so not the best weather, but we still had a brilliant time


----------



## ALKB

clairefarley said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I am from Australia & are hoping to move over to Germany indefinitely in December. I am curious as to any advice you could share with what I should expect with Visa's, Agencies, finding work etc. I work as a nanny here in Australia & have been doing so for 5 years.
> 
> I have looked on the German consulate website & from what I understand, the best way is to apply for a visa when I arrive in the country? I am a little concerned as I am arriving on the 21st December & are unsure if the immigration offices will be closed over the christmas/NY period so then it will take even longer to begin the visa process.
> 
> Any advice/recommendations would be much apprenticed. I must say I feel a little over my head!
> 
> Thank you. Claire



Where does it say that you should apply for a visa in-country?

This is almost always horrible advice since you cannot work on a visit visa (or the equivalent waiver). I am also not sure whether the Federal Employment Agency would agree to a work permit for a nanny since it is not exactly a shortage occupation.

How old are you?

Would you still qualify for an Au Pair visa/permit?

That could be the best way in for you as you would not have to worry about accommodation and such.

Whether you would be able to convert this into a long term residence/work permit depends on a lot of other factors.


----------



## clairefarley

Yes, I know. I was quite shocked when I read this on one of the websites the german consulate forwarded onto me. I did not feel comfortable entering a country without proper visas & entry papers this is one of the reasons I was so confused. 

I am 23 years old & have looked at applying for an au pair visa. 

Do all german working visas expire after 12 months & is it difficult to extend your stay if you wish to?


----------



## thegypsyinme

This may be of some help Claire Countries where au pairs or nannies can work worldwide


----------



## ALKB

clairefarley said:


> Yes, I know. I was quite shocked when I read this on one of the websites the german consulate forwarded onto me. I did not feel comfortable entering a country without proper visas & entry papers this is one of the reasons I was so confused.
> 
> I am 23 years old & have looked at applying for an au pair visa.
> 
> Do all german working visas expire after 12 months & is it difficult to extend your stay if you wish to?


An au pair visa is not a work visa as such. It is designed to allow young people to learn about another culture and improve their language skills while doing (limited) work to finance their stay.

A regular work permit has to be employer-sponsored, which is generally a lot of work and hassle for an employer and they would have to prove that no German/European would be readily available to do the job. Even then the Federal Employment Agency can decline the permit.

I actually know an Australian au pair who had been told she could switch to a work permit if she found a job but she had a lot of experience in public sector work (adult nursing and she had specialised within that, can't remember what exactly).

A lot of au pairs stay on as students, using the year to pass the required language tests and apply to universities, which then enables them to get a post study work visa afterwards. Quite a few also find their life partner, get married and stay on. 

Ha!

I just remembered something!

You are young enough to qualify for a working holiday visa! As an Australian you are eligible and you really don't need to apply for a visa beforehand. 

This would actually be better than an au pair visa because it would not restrict you to a specific kind of work and employer. The only downside is that you will have to find a job and accommodation on your own after arriving.

German Missions in Australia - Working Holiday Visa webapp

This is the only kind of work permit I'd be comfortable applying for in-country!


----------



## clairefarley

Thank you all for your information that you have provided I appreciate it a great deal. You have given me a lot to look at & hopefully put me on the right track!


----------



## clairefarley

Also when would be the best time to start making preparations to start lodging my visa? If I am arriving in December? 
Thank you


----------



## beppi

Personal full-time nannies are very uncommon in Germany - most are freelancing a few hours here and there in various families.
But there is a severe lack of kindergarten and pre-school teachers - so it should be easy for you to find a job. Especially native English teachers are sought after! It requires a few months training (on educational methods, child development and safety/first aid) and certification, though, and the pay is rather low for German standards (just enough for a single person to live off).


----------

